# What's wrong with the forums.??



## shady_inc (Dec 28, 2007)

I had created a thread Problem with wmv files in ubuntu. which had got some 10 replies and 80-odd views by today noon.But now I see only one reply and 17 views.Some of my posts in other threads are missing too.Anyone else facing this similiar situation.??


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, looks like digit forum hav time traveled to the past .
All post made today are gone..................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like all the threads and posts created in last few hours have been deleted.
Even the pms have been deleted.


----------



## janitha (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, it seems so.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, we are experiencing some technical problems with today's think digit posts, i even not getting single thread of today and all my posts today are completely disabled, don't worry mods or admins may already take care


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah... even i had sm trouble to open this up a few mins back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn I posted a kick as reply on football channel which is deleted now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

I am having problems editing my posts,anyone else facing it?


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 28, 2007)

My 2 days post are gone!!
Infact, I was just creating a thread about this, when I noticed you had already posted.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 28, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am having problems editing my posts,anyone else facing it?


 

are you getting today's posts visible in thi forums


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

^^No


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 28, 2007)

Nah...no problems in editing.everything seems to be working fine at the moment.Might digit have experienced a server breakdown.??


----------



## shantanu (Dec 28, 2007)

i guess the forum was backed up to some restore point.. as the users unbanned were automatically banned again


----------



## shantanu (Dec 28, 2007)

in the unread message , it is also showing the sent messages as unread and its annoying :-X


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

Save and Go advanced buttons are not working for me while editing.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 28, 2007)

many options are changed


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 28, 2007)

shantanu said:


> many options are changed


 
ok we will wait for it, let's the problem be solved by tomorrow atleast


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

Now we can add images to our signatures.Check it in user cp.
Though it is not working at the moment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

Also there is a view post option in quoted posts and Add BCC in pms.


----------



## electrokawal (Dec 28, 2007)

Yup!
I hope they restore back the posts..
I had a poll on both my threads and now even the votes have disappeared ..

So, for those who haven't viewed my threads, here are the links:

Would u dare to buy a phone without bill: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76790

k790i or k810i :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76406


Go ahead guys....express urself and don't forget to vote


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2007)

i was unable to Open this forum for 1 hour :0
whats wrong with the forum max of todays post are gone


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2007)

i was unable to Open this forum for 1 hour :0
whats wrong with the forum max of todays post are gone


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

> "Now we can add images to our signatures"



are the new bosses of Digit the reason for all this?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:


> are the new bosses of Digit the reason for all this?



Yes, when the forum was down today for well over 3hours.. the contact us was pointing to a 9dot9media (or who ever took it over) email address.

Seems like the person who was screwing around with the forum today was a noob.. coz he tried doing something, didn't work as the forum was down for several hours.. then finally restored it from an earlier backup....

I guess who ever did it forget most important rule before you decide to start screwing around.. which is take a backup then and there before you do anything.. that doesn't seem to have happened.. and we've travelled back in time.

Many buttons are not working. Eg: save button while editing.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

all of my todays post are gone...


----------



## amol48 (Dec 28, 2007)

azzu said:


> i was unable to Open this forum for 1 hour :0
> whats wrong with the forum max of todays post are gone



yes Me too experienced the same problem.. And first I thought it was my ISP or browser problem !!! What is HAPPENING DIGIT ?? Can anyone explain please


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 28, 2007)

hope it will be restored eventually. I faced a prob in signing & i thought my airtel mobile office was down.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 28, 2007)

hope it will be restored eventually. I faced a prob in signing & i thought my airtel mobile office was down.

Now everytime i posted quick reply, i get forwarded to advanced reply saying the forum requires u to wait at least 60 seconds to post again.damn


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

whatever they do, just add features, dont make this forum Flash Heavy.


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2007)

^ but its annoying cmon Admins do something as soon as possible


----------



## goobimama (Dec 28, 2007)

Really sad that the admins are giving us any clue as to what is happening...

As for me, I'm getting a double-post warning every time I post...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2007)

They were some updates overdue. We should be thankful that atleast they are doing something.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 28, 2007)

I am logging in after a long period and see that my posts can't be edited! Has the forum database got corrupted or it was hacked??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

goobimama said:


> Really sad that the admins are giving us any clue as to what is happening...


Um.. actually they aren't.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

anyways, at least it looks stable right now...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 28, 2007)

I see the edit post not working  cant change the theme to by fav the vb default  few posts are missing


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 28, 2007)

even mine few post  r missin n i was not able to log in few hours back


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 28, 2007)

even mine few post  r missin n i was not able to log in few hours back


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

admins , please reply to this thread


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's what the problem was: We were upgrading the forum, and the database went corrupt in the middle. We had to restore the last backup, which was taken at 3 this morning. Anything you've posted since then has been lost forever. Please try to get over it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2007)

i wish Raaabo owned this forum, not JDM or some other company


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

FatBeing said:


> Here's what the problem was: We were upgrading the forum, and the database went corrupt in the middle. We had to restore the last backup, which was taken at 3 this morning. Anything you've posted since then has been lost forever. Please try to get over it.


Please fix the problem in saving edited posts


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 28, 2007)

FatBeing said:


> Here's what the problem was: We were upgrading the forum, and the database went corrupt in the middle. We had to restore the last backup, which was taken at 3 this morning. Anything you've posted since then has been lost forever. Please try to get over it.





Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I guess who ever did it forget most important rule before you decide to start playing around.. which is take a backup then and there before you do anything.. that doesn't seem to have happened.. and we've travelled back in time.



I guess I was right *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2007)

also fix the part where after every post we get a double post warning


----------



## xbonez (Dec 28, 2007)

they seem to have fixed the double post warning prob alread...save button still not working


----------



## utsav (Dec 28, 2007)

If i am not wrong the latest version of vbulletin is 3.6.8 but they upgraded to 3.6.5 from ver 3.5.4. looks strange.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 28, 2007)

cyrus the virus : as far as i can say,thinkdigit forum is not a small site , it has a hige database, the restoration process may take a while and with that, the backup must have been so large that it would be really hard/or might be impossible to take backup manually, many servers dont allow that.. so this might be the reason.. and not many posts would have been corrupted.. its not the matter of post count, its the matter of quality..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

so,@shantonu that may be the reason i was getting banned twice  and unbanning twice


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

...and by the way,yet they have to fix the edit option,where we can press save or go advanced to work which as of now are not working.also Vbulletine latest version is not used.weird


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

it looks ok now


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

^not OK  ,yes,u can press "edit" with ur post,but "save" and "go-advanced" option are not working;they are dead although delete option works!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

May be they transferring all stuff to 9.9 media office...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2007)

plz mods do the good work asap.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool G5 said:


> plz mods do the good work asap.



Mods cannot do anything server side. The Database has been restored to a few hour old copy, get over it guys 

Regarding the vBulletin script, i am sure, someone must be getting intouch with JelSoft vBulletin Team


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

the edit post > "save" option is not working  this sucks!hope fixed soon.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 29, 2007)

If anyone is facing problem in saving edited post and can't edit his post, then do as following:

1. Refresh the page containing your post and wait until your post is shown which you want to edit.
2. Click on "Edit" button as soon as your post is displayed. It'll not open quick edit box, instead it'll open the full edit page and then you can edit your post without any problem.

Tested by me and working.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol Nice trick
Still it(and 2-3 more issues) needs to be fixed


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

Double posting problem is still there...


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

Also when we log in, PROCEED button is missing...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

everything gone wrong guys ...

lack of mods..
spamm increasing day byu day...
porn threads..
buttons not working...
threads/ replies being deleted...


is digit forum is going to end???????


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

so...is this the END ? 
or is this the effect of 21-12-07 ?


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> everything gone wrong guys ...
> 
> lack of mods..
> spamm increasing day byu day...
> porn threads..



This also happens to POPULAR FORUMS !! 
OMG, Digit Forum is popular !!! :O


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

ya... it can happen if u are running a outdated version of the forum...vBulletin 3.6.8 Released

ours is version vBulletin® Version 3.6.5

please scrolllll downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn to see  the version


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

^^ yeh..


> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.5
> Copyright ©2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 30, 2007)

why you guys just keep on rhiming , moderation, there are many options which are currently not working or are changed so, its a bit tough to get natural with some new controls and panels.. as the upgradtion was going on there was no report for the porn thread which is now deleted.. 

and yeah spams , this is a problem : in a day almost 15 threads are deleted by me only and i guess the same count is for others too.. so the left two or three are the ones which are leftovers by mistake, which you guys are talking about, report them and we take action..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 30, 2007)

shantanu said:


> why you guys just keep on rhiming , moderation, there are many options which are currently not working or are changed so, its a bit tough to get natural with some new controls and panels.. as the upgradtion was going on there was no report for the porn thread which is now deleted..
> 
> and yeah spams , this is a problem : in a day almost 15 threads are deleted by me only and i guess the same count is for others too.. so the left two or three are the ones which are leftovers by mistake, which you guys are talking about, report them and we take action..




sorry to quote urs shantanu...

no report on porn threads ??????

really u need that upgradation quick...

15 thread sdeleted by u only ... yeah coz u r the one who showed up ... thats why u deleted so much....
is it time we need some more mods.. ???

and wht kinda upgradation ??
version change ???
just curiuos


----------



## shantanu (Dec 30, 2007)

as all know, the version change & yeah mehul, sourabh and even admins are online , so they too do the work more than me... we have about 15 mods and 4 admins, so there is no need for more. after that this is not only version change, changing version has made a lot of upgradation and good changes, but it takes time to settle down, so for some time the report system was not working.. 

its nothing so serious that you guys are making it..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 30, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ...and by the way,yet they have to fix the edit option,where we can press save or go advanced to work which as of now are not working.also Vbulletine latest version is not used.weird



and i thought Safari is having another compatibility problem onWindows


----------



## nvidia (Dec 30, 2007)

Every time i type something and press "Post quick reply", the "please wait for 60seconds" page opens. When i goto new posts i can see that my post is there..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 30, 2007)

Someone has seriously screwed up


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 30, 2007)

i had the same problem on 28th


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 30, 2007)

Search option which was already **** has been worsened  now they have put image verification . lol now expect more repeted threads


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

even now , i dont see any mods, where are they?????
dismissed???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:


> Search option which was already **** has been worsened  now they have put image verification . lol now expect more repeted threads


I don't see that


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 30, 2007)

I am facing the same problem right now, my posts are deleted automatically.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 30, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't see that



Logout and search.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 30, 2007)

x3060, why you need mods so much man , what is the problem,, you are acting as if you are admin. not to forget we do this job as a passion or help, not a paid job, i dont see any threads lying anywhere to be moderated.. 

you are just making a issue here.. without a reason.. 

and we all come online at times which suit us.. after this no more explanation to your BS.. 

mail the admins if you have such big problems , dont just post around anything so offensive which does not have a base.. speak something meaningfull..

and this work of upgradation* is not done by MODS*.. remember that...


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

chill mate . . no need to flame , just that earlier when i used to log in i used to see at least 2 mods here . since you said there were 15. i said , there number is not showing up . thats all . i know we are not getting paid for mods . and am not getting paid for writing here either na . we are a happy community here .i was not blaming you, so dont take it as an offence. i have no plans to become admin 

chill mate . . no need to flame , just that earlier when i used to log in i used to see at least 2 mods here . since you said there were 15. i said , there number is not showing up . thats all . i know we are not getting paid for mods . and am not getting paid for writing here either na . we are a happy community here .i was not blaming you, so dont take it as an offence. i have no plans to become admin . am sorry if it offended you.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

it is a fact that many of the moderator members left the forum JFYI  and only 4 mods+2 admin mods(rarely) to be precise are active  no offense intended to any MODs.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

that was what i was trying to tell him . he took it bad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

Third Eye said:


> Logout and search.


If this sh1t becomes active after logging out then I won't

Btw. The Edit problem is fixed now,we can't quick edit though.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHH!   I am fed up with this "starweb123" spammer,he is spamming all online members now  idiot!.MODS PLEASE BAN "IT".save us!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2007)

I too just got a message from him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys should just pm the mods about that.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

err..where are the mods now ?  I hope some other option so that these spam PMing members can be reported from their profile itself


----------



## shantanu (Dec 31, 2007)

user banned...


----------

